# PCOSers Horny all the time



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

just curios if there are others out there...

i thought it was just me but when i was explaining my pcos to someone one time i had a revelation!!... since my luetenizing hormone is permanantly raised... and that is usually raised during ovulation, when most women get horny... could that explain my incessent drive for sex









just wondering if there are any other horny PCOSers out there so i can gather anececdotal evidence









kat


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

hrm... maybe I have more symptoms of PCOS than I thought I did!
















Not actually having PCOS (at least not diagnosed!), can't help you with your informal survey, but it does actually freak me out a little (it's 2am, I'll freak out about anything at this point







), 'cause, well, I am always horny.









Need to get me some opks!


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

well if you do have pcos opks aren't worth anything cuz they are ALWAYS positive no matter what....

sometimes i think the only time i ever ovulated was with my ds

kat


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Right, so I could use OPKs has a semidiagnostic tool. "Hey look, this one's positive!" "You ovulating?" "Nope, just started bleeding in fact! Time to make a doctor's appointment."


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

yea... i suppose if you are trying to diagnose pcos... it could help


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Increased libido is pretty common with PCOS. It's due to our abnormally high testosterone levels.







I noticed that after I worked hard to normalize my testosterone (through diet, weightloss, and metformin), my libido backed off some.


----------



## svetdavleeee (25 d ago)

Me and my husband tried to have another baby for about 4 years. I took clomid for 5 days and I ovulated and found out 3 weeks latter I'm having a baby and recently at 8 weeks along I found out I'm having twins.


----------

